# Manual de servicio de Behringer Eurolive B1800D-Pro



## ferrary (Jun 1, 2021)

Necesito el diagrama de servicio de *Behringer EUROLIVE B1800D-PRO*


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 4, 2021)

ferrary dijo:


> Necesito el diagrama de servicio de *Behringer EUROLIVE B1800D-PRO*


Hola te adjunto el manual......adjunta comentarios de reparación para que quede registro en el foro del problema que encuentras en tu equipo y como lo solucionaste.
saludos
JJG


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 15, 2021)

Buen día
Tengo este amplificador Behringer EUROLIVE B1800-PRO, no tengo la referencia de los 4 diodos y los 2 transistores, alguien me puede colaborar con estos componentes y así realizar la reparación.

Atento a sus comentarios


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 16, 2021)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> no tengo la referencia de los 4 diodos y los 2 transistores.



¿ El manual de servicio que subió Juan Jose no se corresponde a tu amplificador ? Porque ahí están todos los datos.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 17, 2021)

Gracias switchxxi, pero el manual no baja, aparece con error la descarga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2021)

Lo acabo de bajar y abre perfectamente , prueba con otro programa de zip-unzip


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 19, 2021)

Ok, gracias ya se soluciono.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 19, 2021)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Ok, gracias ya se soluciono.


Julio, si puedes compartir los tips procedimiento y reparación del equipo para que quede registrado en el foro, sería un aporte genial. Saludos, Dios te bendiga.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 21, 2021)

Ok, tan pronto tenga todos los componentes comparto el proceso de reparación


----------

